# Clothes dye disaster!



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi, I need help...well not that sort , not right now anyway. 

I have just dyed some curtains of mine burgundy red. I wore rubber gloves just as instructed but...I took them off to discover that I must have had a hole in a couple of the fingers and now, eeek, some of my fingers are a lovely shade of deep red.
I've tried baby wipes (they take oil based paint off) and white spirit and an array of make up removers etc. that seem to have just tried the hands up and added to the overall look of what is best described as very bad sunburn! 

Any ideas on how I can remove the dye and restore my fingers to their former glory? 

C~x


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi 
Just a suggestion but have you tried nail varnish remover? It seems to remove things for me when all else has failed!
Good Luck !
Dawn x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I once read that toothpaste works


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Caz said:


> I've tried baby wipes (they take oil based paint off)


Blimey, do they really? And we use them on our baby's bottoms?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i'd say try a bit of nail varnish too  

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> Caz said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried baby wipes (they take oil based paint off)
> ...


Yes, I know. It worried me a bit too. 

Thank you for all the suggestions. Actually, because I have had my hands in water on and off most of the day quite a lot of it has washed out so, I think it's just a matter of time but not as long as I first envisioned. I will try your suggestiosn though and report on the success (or not) of each one.

C~x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Baby wipes are amazing. I was a convert long before having a baby. 

Just a quick report back. None of the suggested methods worked or, at least not entirely (toothpaste, funnily enough, made some impact but that was all). 
In the end what worked was something called Orange cleaning paste by Astonish. I got it for a quid at my local cheapie shop, mainly for cleaning my ceramic hob and it said can be used on hands so I tried it and it worked really well so just a little bit to wear off now. My skin is wrecked mind you but that, I think was from all the washing attempts before and nothing a little vasaline won't cure.

Oh, the Orange Cleaning Paste made an excellent job of a very neglected ceramic hob too. I would definitely reccomend it (and the Astonish glass cleaner too which is the only one I've found that actually is smear free). Not that I am a walking advert for Astonish or anything but, when you get a really good cleaning product at a bargain price it's too good not to pass on the tip! 

C~x


----------

